# Picture Profile specifically for Low light level video for a Canon 5d Mk 3 ?



## coffee_king (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys
Does anyone know of a picture picture profile specifically for Low light level video for a 5d Mk 3 ?
I'm always shooting in extreme low light situations where I cant get anymore light on the subject/surroundings.
(I film a lot of bands performing live on stage indoors so its a very dark environment)
Ive tried Prolost but even after tweaking in post it doesnt look any better than set to the Standard or Auto picture profiles built into the camera.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coffee_king (May 24, 2017)

Wow, this forum really hardly ever gets used does it


----------



## cayenne (May 24, 2017)

coffee_king said:


> Wow, this forum really hardly ever gets used does it



Howdy!!

Well, I've shot some pretty dark places...bars in the French Quarter, both for concerts and for a pub crawl I do for charity down here.

I've used the marvels cinestyle in the past and just the plain old standard canon profile, when I didn't feel like trying to grade with Davinci Resolve for faster turn around.

I've not found that the profile really makes "that" much difference. With the 5D3 (I have one)...you really can only pull the footage one way or the other just so much before it begins to fall apart.

I've found that it mostly comes down to how fast your lens is. For some venues where it was damned hear pitch black...I rented the canon 50mm f1.2 lens. I've used my old 85mm 1.8 before too with good results. I've used very WIDE lenses too...I have a Rokinon 14mm 2.8 that really sucks in the light.

I recently got the canon 11-24mm wide angle lens..it is f/4 I think, but with being that wide, you can seem to really suck in light.

So, I'd recommend mostly experimenting with the fastest lenses you possibly can.

You might also look into putting Magic Lantern on your camera and trying to shoot full blown RAW video...which should give you much more leeway.

I plan to experiment with ML soon myself.

Also, what ISO are you running at? I've had to boost it up there a good bit from time to time, and I found that the Neat Video noise reducer helps a LOT with that...I run that filter in Davinci Resolve....really helps clean higher ISO noise up....but the main thing...fast lenses wide open....

Hope this helps!!

Cayenne


----------

